# Slimline acrylics



## Tclem (Oct 27, 2015)

been digging through my box of acrylics I poured turning these slim lined for a fall fest at a local church next weekend. @KYTURKEY yours is headed out. Lol finally

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 27, 2015)

The two in the middle are my favs. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 27, 2015)

Knives, pens, pencils, hairsticks, razor handles, bowls, casting and on and on. Tony you are doing some fine work.


----------



## Sirfishalot (Oct 27, 2015)

Very nice work Tony. Did you do the casting as well?

JayT


----------



## Tclem (Oct 27, 2015)

Sirfishalot said:


> Very nice work Tony. Did you do the casting as well?
> 
> JayT


Yes I poured these myself Thanks


----------



## Tclem (Oct 27, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Knives, pens, pencils, hairsticks, razor handles, bowls, casting and on and on. Tony you are doing some fine work.


And good at none of them. Lol


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> And good at none of them. Lol


WRONG those slimlines are great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 28, 2015)

Interesting.

Les


----------



## keepanionme (Oct 28, 2015)

I really like the contours on the bottom barrels. Give an elegant look. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## blaineo (Nov 24, 2015)

I LOVE the teal, black, white blank in the middle...you cast these yourself you said?? :P

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 24, 2015)

blaineo said:


> I LOVE the teal, black, white blank in the middle...you cast these yourself you said?? :P


Yes. PR


----------



## bamafatboy (Nov 24, 2015)

I like em!!!! Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 24, 2015)

Really nice. Some folks don't like slimlines but my wife loves them and I have one as my carry pen. Hope they all sell.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 24, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Really nice. Some folks don't like slimlines but my wife loves them and I have one as my carry pen. Hope they all sell.


I have a lot of people espically women that want slim lines in colorful acrylics


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Nov 27, 2015)

Slimlines are my most popular style pen. These look great! I hope to get into casting my own next spring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

